

Instapaper - like Delicious, but with Tumblr simplicity - jonnytran
http://www.instapaper.com/

======
apgwoz
Ironically, I just added this to my del.icio.us account.

------
webology
This is simply a private read-it-later list and aside from saving a link,
nothing like del.icio.us. Crappy title on the post announcing it but not a bad
service for some.

------
bayareaguy
I wish more web developers took a moment to state what their site needs up
front. I tried to log in a few times with no success, then decided to try
different browser settings. Enabling cookies fixed things. The "login failed"
page should clearly tell you to enable cookies.

~~~
alaskamiller
You're in the minority.

~~~
bayareaguy
I'm from the bay area. I'm used to that :-)

------
jgrahamc
Sounds a bit like <http://l8tr.org>, except l8tr doesn't make you register and
will email later when a dead link (e.g. slashdotted) comes back on line.

------
akkartik
Pretty slick, but everytime I click the bookmarklet it freezes up my browser
for a while.

Suggestion: pop up the window immediately, then use setTimeout to have it
perform the action. That'll actually make it seem _more_ responsive, because
people can switch back to the main window and continue doing what they were
doing.

(Assuming I diagnosed the javascript problem right..)

------
rlm
Wish it didn't force me to register/login.

~~~
jonnytran
Registering is surprisingly easy. "If you didn't set a password, you don't
have one."

~~~
mixmax
Good idea....

But if it is that easy I suggest you move the register field to the front
page. Just seeing a link that says register will lose you a lot of potential
customers because a link that says "register" is normally associated with a
form field that goes on for pages and people will not bother clicking. I know
I didn't until I read you comment.

I think you will up your conversion ratio about 25% by doing this.

~~~
thorax
Probably higher than 25%-- it's why I navigated away.

~~~
mixmax
Yeah you might be right.

People should be doing much more A/B split testing of their sites, especially
the important parts such as sign-ups and buying.

------
gsiener
Jeez. Sometimes it feels like I'm a subletter. Every few months I "pack up"
and move to a different service online. Wouldn't it make more sense to
leverage delicious and use a common tag like "toread"? I've been doing that
for a while and it works pretty well.

~~~
jonnytran
I agree. But I think Instapaper is interesting for its interface alone.

Ideally, cooler interfaces should be implemented over existing APIs. Stand on
the shoulders of giants.

~~~
gsiener
Right. It would be killer if you used the bookmarklet as normal, but it would
save to your delicious account with toread. And then when you've read it, you
could write a summary and tag it as normal.

~~~
akkartik
I use the same keyboardlets to access my bookmarks or add to them. The
URL/javascript may keep changing.

